# PBS Newshour Weekend



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

I've been recording _PBS NewsHour Weekend_ and have been using a Season Pass (the show is half an hour on Saturdays and half an hour on Sundays). I've noticed that it hasn't been recording the Sunday episode. The listings show that the Sunday episode is a rerun of the Saturday episode, despite the fact Sunday is a different episode.

For anyone recording the show, you may need to check your listings and account for this. I have no idea if it is a national problem or just with our local PBS station (WETA out of Arlington, Virginia).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Lenonn said:


> I've been recording _PBS NewsHour Weekend_ and have been using a Season Pass (the show is half an hour on Saturdays and half an hour on Sundays). I've noticed that it hasn't been recording the Sunday episode. The listings show that the Sunday episode is a rerun of the Saturday episode, despite the fact Sunday is a different episode.
> 
> For anyone recording the show, you may need to check your listings and account for this. I have no idea if it is a national problem or just with our local PBS station (WETA out of Arlington, Virginia).


Do they use the exact same title for both days' shows?

'Cause whenever "ABC Evening News, with x" changes x, the TiVo thinks it's an entirely different show.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

unitron said:


> Do they use the exact same title for both days' shows?
> 
> 'Cause whenever "ABC Evening News, with x" changes x, the TiVo thinks it's an entirely different show.


Nope, PBS Newshour Weekend uses the same same title for both days. Looking at the episode guide (for this weekend's episodes), both have the same episode data, except for the fact that the Sunday episode has the (R) added to it indicating a rerun. Except it isn't a rerun.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Lenonn said:


> Nope, PBS Newshour Weekend uses the same same title for both days. Looking at the episode guide (for this weekend's episodes), both have the same episode data, except for the fact that the Sunday episode has the (R) added to it indicating a rerun. Except it isn't a rerun.


Change the season pass to tell it to record all Newshour Weekend episodes, including re-runs.

Since they don't re-run, you won't get any space used on duplicates.


----------

